# Give us a chance!!



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

a few months ago my mum said she will not have ANY more pets under this roof wether it be another dog, anther hamster , or ANYTHING

(at the time i had 6 hammies & 1 dog)

One day i came home with a little unwanted hamster Mum let me keep him (dylan) but un fortunatley he died 45 mins later (r.i.p) so she took me toget an unwanted hammie in the adoption centre I choose a hammie (jeffrie) and she looks at the dogs and spots rory and loves him so we come home with a dog and a hamster ^_^ 
(now on 7 hammies & 2 dogs)

Then tinkerbell dies sooo she surprises me with a new hammie(tidley~wink) 
but she gets her from [email protected] adoption bit but she sees a little grey ball of fluff all by himself hunched up (patrick) So she buys him aswell!!!!

3 months later

She is at pets @ home buying hammie chrimbo pressie when she spots a beautiful black syrian hamster called chance she falls in love with him !!

but doesnt bring him home, she ask me first if i would mind having another hamster , i said no not if your paying for it !! lol (not knowing she was on about chance) 
(she asked as i have 7 cages & 2 dogs to cater for ^_^)
the next day she tells me 'im just going to pop out'

Im making myself some breakfast when she comes in witha brand new cage toys bedding and CHANCE

!!! 
i didnt know what it was its name or its breed . then she said help ME!! QUICK 
and i said give us a chance and she passed me the box (with chance in) and said here yah go heres your chance !!

He is beautiful and very friendly !!

before he was given to [email protected] 
his previous wner hurt him chucking him down on the floor

he had a broken leg , mange, wettail , over grown claws & teeth. its a wonder he had survived !!! 
(He was also living with his brother [elvis] he was also took to [email protected] but he was 'reserved'[otherwise we would probs have himto])

But now 4 days later he is happy, full of life and very grateful to have a nice clean house with no abuse .

plus we have 2 snail on there way to our house!! lol

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Awww! My mum said that after my Rabbit, Lily died. "No more animals!!" She then relented and I got Bracken (Guinea-pig) for my birthday, and took on my aunties Budgie, lol. They always say no more, but they don't always stick to it  

Sounds like you have a mini zoo!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww great story  my mum didnt know i had bought a hammy for like 2 months cz im at uni, she hated her when i brought her home....but now she buys things for her and especally buys fruit and stuff hahaaa no one can resist fluffy things


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haa yh i have a mini zoo ^_^

lol 

they always warm to themin the end


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

here is some pics of my syrians

Chance, tidley~wink with full cheek pouches, jeffrie reading his crimbo card.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow sounds like fun in your house, my mum also said no to another hamster when my last one (jelly) died, but I went shopping and bought one and now she loves him to bits!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haa yh it is ^_^ 

loads of fun^_^ 

When ever i go shopping i either come back with toys for animals or a new piercing lol.

heres a pic of their playpen.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Great playpen.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> Great playpen.


thankyou verymuch lol.
they usually have more tunnels but i couldnot find them for love nor money!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah my mum always said nomore dogs (after my german shepherd died in 2007) but last year we went and bought another Shepherd... I couldn't cope being without a dog, came home crying everyday lol.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

:cryin:

rip jeffrie


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh they are so cute, actually thanks to you I am thinking of getting one,lol! Need advice, but pm me instead if you have a chance. Just have some questions and concerns!


----------



## Lucyyamaha (Jan 5, 2009)

lol, my mum loves pets even though she will always say she doesnt want anymore I am trying to convince her she wants to get rabbits again, since I want rabbits but don't have a garden at my flat, but mum does have a garden and I think two bunnies would be good!

Lucy


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL !!!

haa yh rabbits are lovely !!! 


im sure she will come round to it!

pugsley Adams i have pm'ed you

xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> haa yh it is ^_^
> 
> loads of fun^_^
> 
> ...


That is very cool


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Heh thanks ^_^ 

xoxo


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

i have 12 hamsters aqnd 4 rats which is only part of my 23 pet menagerie:crazy:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hehe lol 

i have 14 pets @ the mo but im only 14 and still living at home

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Saw a Budgie in pet shop yesterday - my mum's caved and said I can have him   haha I'm off to get him tomorrow if he's still there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Lots of lovely pets you have. Great pics and i love your play pen.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hehe, this is funny!! I want a zoo. Im at uni in a student house and my landlord said we are not allowed pets due to a bad experience with a rat that she had. I bought a hammie after my 2nd year exams and she knew and wasnt too bothered. Since then, I have adopted 3 more!! :lol: haha...she would not be impressed!! My aim is to have a giraffe in my back garden...hmmm...not holding my breath tho!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

lol 

hmm how you gunna hide em??

zzxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...I have to move them into my room when the landlady comes around!! She has to give 24 hours notice luckily! Its a nightmare tho! lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

lol !! luckily my mum dont mind lol !!

x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hehe...wen I went home my mum didnt mind...I think she would mind if I moved in permanently tho!! lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i now have a new little girly called chloe !! 

lol 

x


----------

